# RIP Miriam



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Miriam, my sister's eldest cat, has passed away. 
She was around 11 and was very, very shy (almost feral). 
My sisters first cat, she was loved enormously. 
Sadly, my sister is in hospital and her 3 cats were put in a cattery. 
I don't know what happened to Miriam but, obviously, my sister is in bits.
RIP Miriam


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a lovely name for a cat-Ive never heard of any cats being called that before
So sad that your sister has lost her-especially as she is in hospital-she must be heartbroken

Please pass my love to your sister
Run free Miriam-your mum misses you very much
Maureen


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your sisters cat miriam, I feel your pain.

Thinking of you and your sister at such a dreadful time.

Big hugs to all of you.

xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> What a lovely name for a cat-Ive never heard of any cats being called that before
> So sad that your sister has lost her-especially as she is in hospital-she must be heartbroken
> 
> Please pass my love to your sister
> ...


Thank you 


Di13 said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your sisters cat miriam, I feel your pain.
> 
> Thinking of you and your sister at such a dreadful time.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

It actually turns out it's not Miriam who's died... it's one of her other cats... Celeste. 
She has 3, Miriam, Celeste & Melanie (she doesn't go for conventional names). And there seems to be a mix up at the cattery and it's Celeste who's passed away  Quite shy/feral and a gorgeous cat... RIP


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Celeste RIP little one. You will not be forgotten by your mum


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hun thats terrible, have you had to tell your sis about her? RIP Celeste, run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Celeste and Run free at Rainbow Bridge. xx


----------

